# FFD's worth it?



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

Buying decoys soon and want to hear opinions. I know the question has been asked before, but still like to hear what everyone has to say, good or bad. Plus it provides us die hards something to argue about till August comes around! 8)


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

All depends on how you plan on transporting your dekes and how well you want to take care of them. Do they work? sure. Better than other decoys? Depends.


----------



## deakon (Mar 16, 2011)

They are worth it. If money isn't a huge deal, I would for sure invest in some. I like how they don't have the glare on sunny days. I am eventually going to have a whole spread. When they are mixed in with fullbodies with only flocked heads, there is a huge difference in the realism of their appearance. A study done by Fred Zink and his crew(during the off-season, and in all sorts of conditions) found that real geese will land in a spread with ffd's 80% with 20% landing in a flock with only flocked heads. Don't get me wrong, Dakotas or GHG fullbodies are awesome with only the flocked head and painted "shiny" bodies. You will pull geese in all day long with a spread with flocked heads, but as with everything, If you can afford it why not take advantage of the technology of the times! Kind of like having an old school humminbird fish locator when you can buy a new one with side immagery of the structure. haha. These dekes are great...I do agree with the professor in the previous post! You must take good care of them or the flocking will not last. I keep mine in six slot bags and they are all in pillow cases inside the slots. Don't bother if you are the guy who throws em' in the trailer in a pile. Way too much $$$ invested to treat them that way.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

FFD's are a great decoy but you will have to take the extra time bagging them to keep them looking pretty.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

NOT WORTH IT!!!!! for 1 they are way to dark and 2 if you really want to bag decoys since you like realism just spend the extra money and buy Dave Smiths and be done with it. you will never look back if you do


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

i think they are cause when its in the mornings and there is dew on the decoys when the sun comes up its not nearly as bad as normal ones, the shine is horrible on normal ones


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I think most days it doesn't matter one bit. But if it does matter a few days a year I think it is worth the investment for me. Mornings with a lot dew they are the worth their weight in gold.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

10% of the time they will draw 10% more birds............................ at 30% more cost. oke: oke:


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Asking what decoy you should get is a very tough question. It really depends on each situation. Personally, I really like FFD's. With as much money a guy spends on gas and scouting, it pays to have good looking decoys. Days that start foggy or rainy, then get sunny, are doom days for pro grade decoys. The guys that say that you really have to take care of FFD's are correct, but why wouldn't you want to take care of an investment? I have had my FFD's for 3 seasons and they still look pretty good. IMO I do not go over board with taking care of them either. 6 slots bags and a little TLC will give you plenty of seasons of use!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> 10% of the time they will draw 10% more birds............................ at 30% more cost.


Just like the colonege "Sex panther"..... you know they have done studies....60 % of the time it works everytime.

I could not resist a quote from Anchorman...

But now back to the subject. I honestly have not seen the difference when I have used just FFD's. They look great but do they make geese finish better... I don't know. I would rather spend the money on more decoys and of course i am not kind on my gear. So that is also another aspect I look at.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

lesserhunter said:


> NOT WORTH IT!!!!! for 1 they are way to dark and 2 if you really want to bag decoys since you like realism just spend the extra money and buy Dave Smiths and be done with it. you will never look back if you do


They are not way to dark. Guess what a darker decoys do though? They show up from a farther distance. I always get a kick out of the guys that like to complain about a dark decoy, makes no sense at all.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

flags are for getting their attention not a crappy looking decoy, anything will get their attention from a distance, its when they are up close and personal that the DSDs show their magic that no other decoy will ever compare to


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Actually DSD's are a little too dark i think, they could have made them a little lighter in color


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

mallardhunter said:


> Actually DSD's are a little too dark i think, they could have made them a little lighter in color


in artificial light i agree with you, but put them outside and they look ready to fly away


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

> They are not way to dark. Guess what a darker decoys do though? They show up from a farther distance. I always get a kick out of the guys that like to complain about a dark decoy, makes no sense at all.


Agree with this 100%. You never think about it, but its funny how when your out scouting that you don't see birds in a field until you see one small pair land in or leave the main group. And @mntwinsfan, decoys are a great investment if you take care of them. Id rather have nice gear and take an extra 10 minutes in the field doing things right. Not a fan of guys who don't take care of the gear and just throw away hard earned money every year.


----------



## fowlexecution (May 21, 2011)

ffds in my mind arent worth it. For 1 early in the year we only use 8 dozen prograde. also later in the year its a numbers game and we run 16 dozen prograde. Its alot easier if your not lazy to take a rag and wipe off your progrades than have a few ffds and baby them in your trailor. Once again its all about how serious and how much you go out because we seldomely miss a day and thats a lot of wear and tear on a decoy no matter how well you take care of them


----------



## steaveford (May 23, 2011)

FFD's worth it is really depends on your situation of Personally, I like FFD's. With so much money a guy spends on gas and Scouting, it pays to have good-looking dummies. Days, start the foggy or rainy, you get sunny days per degree of doom are decoys. The guys that really tell you to take care of FFD's take is correct, but why you should not want to like to make an investment? I have my FFD's for 3 seasons and they still look pretty good.


----------

